# Smokey



## Dicesmom

A few weeks ago a stray,unfixed male ended up under my porch. He has a messed up back leg but after a few days inside in a crate he can now walk on it well and get around. I have a little station outside for him. He has a little box(buying a tote tomorrow), with blankets in it and his food and water will be put in the tote when I get it. Right now its by his box. I would let him stay in but he doesn't use a litter box,I need the crate for my puppy, and he hates Casey. If he sees her through the window outside he hisses and jumps at the window swatting. So I'm doing what I can for the guy. I've contacted rescues and he was going to be able to go into one but they ended up having an emergency rescue. I found an owner and he now is "no good" because of his legs. She took him until she saw his leg  its not an open sore but he's gimpy. I'm guessing he was clipped by a car or someone kicked him. People are not nice to cats around here  he is a loud mouth when he is hungry,lol. He gets free fed hard food and in the morning and night I give him some canned food. He goes crazy over it!! 
I'm trying to find him a forever home but people don't want the responsiblity of him and like me can't really afford to take him to the vet to get fixed. I have a female dog that needs fixed,shots and microchipped I don't have the extra cash. I've been trying to sucker my aunt into taking him but her husband says no. 

And yes I've been calling him Smokey. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh that poor boy...
When you say "owner" do you mean his actual owner??
If that's the case...it could be grounds for negligence charges or something...
Thank you for doing what you can for him!
I hope there will be a caring home for him soon.


----------



## Dicesmom

7cats2dogs said:


> Oh that poor boy...
> When you say "owner" do you mean his actual owner??
> If that's the case...it could be grounds for negligence charges or something...
> Thank you for doing what you can for him!
> I hope there will be a caring home for him soon.


They have a lot of barn cats so she can say he was a stray being fed.
Also we don't have animal control for cats. There is a town that takes dogs from where I live,but they don't deal with cats :/
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

And he came from there house. She contacted me about him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Ooo I Swear...if it wasn't for the caring and wonderful people on this forum...
I'd feel at times like telling "Humanity" to kiss off!! (mumbling unprintable words)...

You are wonderful for offering Smokey whatever you can for his comfort!
Hugs and Prayers for him and you!


----------



## Dicesmom

It was hard not to be mean to the people. It took everything I had not to yell :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

It's supposed to get super cold here tonight. I think I'm going too bring him in and put him in a cat carrier. Then in the morning put him in the bathroom and buy an extra litter box at the store. Maybe petsmart will have some on sell...if not ill go to the dollar store they have random animal stuff,lol. I feel bad having him out there he had to fight another cat tonight who has a home he could be at but since Albert passed he keeps coming to my house!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

It will have to be temporary though because my dad doesn't want him to stay in the house but agrees it will be too cold tonight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I'm glad your Dad is at least willing to make an exception for Smoky because of the cold...
You're doing great! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetlaya67

Poor Smokies! Thank you for taking care of him. He is a pretty boy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

The dollar store might have a plastic storage box that would work for a litter box...
Walmart has them for a lot cheaper than the regular litter boxes (walmart cheaper than petsmart or petco for reg. litter boxes though)
Good luck!


----------



## Dicesmom

I set up an area in the barn for him! He is walking a lot better now. He has access to food 24/7 and water but is now coming and going. I'm really wanting to find him a home but its hard! I can't keep him because he is aggressive go casey. I don't know if I'm keeping her and don't want to take any chances  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

I haven't seen Smokey since 4 yesterday  I really hope he is somewhere safe. I have food out for him in case he comes back tonight. He has not missed a meal yet and usually come running. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

He may be out 'marking' his new territory! 
Yours! Its good you've got his food and water there! I'm sure he'll be back!


----------



## Dicesmom

I'm hoping that's it! A local mechanic is coming over tomorrow to see if they click. If so Smokey will have big paws to fill. The local mechanics cat just passed and he wants another shop cat. It will be perfect for Smokey. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dicesmom

He showed up!! He is now enjoying a little tuna mixed in with his cat food and a cozy place to sleep!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heckle& jeckle

Aww he's a cutie, this is our stay cat that comes over all the time to eat and drink water. We have been calling him Tiger. I would take him in but I think he belongs to someone over on the next street. He trys to come inside my house all the time but my two really don't like him and neither does my dog.

He's such a sweetheart and I really wish I could do more for him.


----------



## Dicesmom

Aw he is adorable!!! I know I wish I could keep Smokey but he hates my dogs and ferret. My dogs can handle a swipe but not my ferret :/ plus I need to be more financially stable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Here is a cat that comes to my moms store all the time! His name is Ying yang...I want to steal him but his owner might murder me,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY! Glad Smoky showed up!


----------



## howsefrau32

Oh, crossing my fingers that he clicks with the owner that lost his cat, sounds like a perfect situation for him. Please tell the guy that a bunch of crazy cat people are really hoping he can give Smokey a chance to fit in at his shop. Oh, please, please, please.


----------



## Dicesmom

howsefrau32 said:


> Oh, crossing my fingers that he clicks with the owner that lost his cat, sounds like a perfect situation for him. Please tell the guy that a bunch of crazy cat people are really hoping he can give Smokey a chance to fit in at his shop. Oh, please, please, please.


I will!! I really really hope it works! And the guy has no other cats so Smokey will be spoiled!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

It snowed a lot last night! We got 6in and possibility of more to come. It is also so cold(supposed to get down to -2) so the guy can't make it but he said no matter what he's coming tomorrow  but Smokey for some reason decided he wanted to stay on the porch. So I got an idea. I used to have rabbits so I have a huge hutch. I have one side cleaned and working on the other. So I put Smokey in the clean side. He has 3 huge blankets on the bottom,then has a box with a hole cut out of it with 2 blanket in it. He also has straw on each side of the box.he has food,water and a litter box in there also. Then I out a board on the outside so the wind can not get in the front(the cage alone is a windblock in there but wanted to be safe). It's really warm in there. He wasn't too happy at first but when I went out this morning he seemed happy and his fur wasn't cold and he wasn't shivering! I used to do that with my rabbits during except it was all straw. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

That is sweet that you made a warm place for him to stay, and hopefully he will. I know it is supposed to get in the 40's here tonight in Florida (this is REALLY cold for us Floridians  ) and I am already planning for Arwen to stay in my garage. She spent one night in there, with the door closed and she wasn't crazy about being closed in, but she eventually settled and went to sleep, so I've been preparing to get her in there tonight. I have been leaving the garage cracked so she can go in and out on her own, but when it's really cold, I want to make her stay in. She has been in some scuffles with other cats recently, so I always have that fear also. Hoping I can convince her that the garage is an ok choice tonight. I hope Smokey is cool with your rabbit hutch. He'll be ok. And hopefully this man can get out there soon to see him and learn how happy he will make a bunch of crazy cat ladies but giving a good kitty a forever home


----------



## Dicesmom

So it didn't work out  Smokey was being hissy with him and wanted to be by me not him. The guy likes the looks but not the temperment. But happy happy happy news. There is a lady who while she can't take him is paying for shots and neuter!! Im so grateful for her. Just those 2 things can make a cat so much Mir adoptable. She wants me to keep him but I will have to work out the dog thing. And ill have to start saving money NOW in case anything else pops up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom, Another good Cat Samaritan!!
Its wonderful you can now get Smoky neutered and his shots!!
Bless this lady for her help!
I hope and pray that everything WILL work out and you can keep Smokey!!


----------



## Dicesmom

This person is a very wonderful person. She helps many animals. I will somehow repay her. Maybe I will give a donation to the shelter or perhaps in a year adopt a Cat from there. This guy is there now and when I drop Smokey off for his neuter I will have to go see him. Hopefully he won't be there when I'm ready for a cat or if I keep smokes another cat but he's too gorgoues not too share  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh WOW! He is stunning, isn't he?!!


----------



## Dicesmom

7cats2dogs said:


> Oh WOW! He is stunning, isn't he?!!


I wish I had the money for him. I would out an app. In tonight,but Smokey comes first.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

This boy will get adopted! 

Smokey needs the TLC very badly and besides, he's one handsome boy as well!!


----------



## Dicesmom

Yea he is! Once I get some weight on him,he gets fixed up I'm sure he'll look so much better! He needs a lot more socialization as well. The only reason he likes me is because he gets special treats,lol. He is in one of the dogs crates now with a litter box,pillow to lay on and food/water. His little set up wouldn't keep him warm tonight,it will get so cold! He's sound asleep now but was crying for a bit. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Good for you! You may not think it, but he appreciates being warm and comfy and having a full tummy to sleep on!!


----------



## Dicesmom

I hope so! My mom was talking today and with all the animals I have gotten in the past 8 years have had health issues. I told her it was a sign,we just have to figure out what it is  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

I put my dogs in the kitchen and got Smokey out for a bit. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

You are so good doing all of this for Smokey, and I'm glad someone is helping you with the shots and neuter. Hopefully he will get a home soon.


----------



## Dicesmom

howsefrau32 said:


> You are so good doing all of this for Smokey, and I'm glad someone is helping you with the shots and neuter. Hopefully he will get a home soon.


Thank you. The lady who is helping me medical wise with him asked me if I'm going to keep him.he is making It hard to say no. He has really started coming out of his shell. He is so loving and starting to get playful! Other than being stinky his coat is feeling better,He is filling out with good food and is just being too cute,lol. It was definitely not my plan to take in a cat as I wanted to wait a year but who could turn a face like that down and make him stay in the cold??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

You know, every time we have ever taken in a pet, it was usually at the most inopportune time, we were not wanting another pet, money was not always the best, but we were like you, what is the option? We couldn't just turn our backs on them either. When we found Stephano in the woods a little over a year ago, we already had two inside cats, that live separate lives because one is so vicious, and we did NOT want a third cat. Our house is small. But we couldn't leave him outside, it was winter and cold. And then once we got him inside, he turned out to be so loving and he needed us so much. And he got along with Taffy, our other male cat, and eventually we did get him to get along with our dog, a doberman. Stephano was VERY anti-dog, wanted nothing to do with her and would hiss and smack her. It took a good month of training, but I did it, I was determined and I managed to get them to like each other. I won't bore you on here, but if you want to know, I can let you know how I did it. 

I'm sure after he's been eating good for a while, he will not stink as bad. Usually when they stink, it is because of what they are eating. My sister has a 7 month old kitten that stinks, she is trying to figure out what food will help make her not so stinky


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I agree with howsefrau! Sometimes you just don't have any say in the matter!
You're going to get "Adopted" by a Cat...
And there's nothing you can do except roll with it!!
Smokey's face would have pulled my heart strings too!


----------



## Dicesmom

Smokey is okay with 3 of my 4. I wouldn't trust my black lab around him anyway. My yellow lab is scared of cats(fat Albert made sure of that,lol) one of mg mixes could care less but my puppy Mia is curious and has been swiped a few times but just warnings. People let there dogs "get" cats around here so I'm sure he has been chased more than once by them. He is a lot better than the first day!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

I'm guessing he is comfortable?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Sorry for all the pictures! I'm snowed in and bored,lol. But temps are supposed to get down to -30 tonight and chance of a power outage because of the wind and amount of snow so I decided to see if Smokey would let me put a sweater in him. I live in an old house and while we have a furnce it doesn't help when it gets this cold. It's my dogs sweater but fits him(a little too big) he let me put it on him no problem and even flipped over for me to close it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

"Oh please stop with all the pictures"



Yea I need to go to bed,lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Oh he looks SOOOOOOOOOO contented!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Ahhhhh Smokey is a Definite Keeper!!
He looks so content in that sweater!!


----------



## Dicesmom

7cats2dogs said:


> Ahhhhh Smokey is a Definite Keeper!!
> He looks so content in that sweater!!


Don't tell me that  I'm a bad foster,lol. And I think it calms him! It sounds silly but he seemed to relax a bit more! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie

He is lovely!! Glad you have gotten some help with vetting him. He looks pretty comfy in his sweater!! Glad he isn't outdoors tonight!


----------



## Dicesmom

Making progress with the dogs!! This is the closest he.has let any of them near him without hissing! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Brave Boy!!


----------



## Dicesmom

pkbshrew said:


> Brave Boy!!


Brave dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY! Progress!


----------



## howsefrau32

The pictures in the sweater....OMG, he is SOO cute!!! I'm in love! He is adorable. 

That is good, that he is making progress with the dog. I just gave my dog and cat LOTS of praise, and little training treats for both of them and made it a good thing for both of them. We had little training sessions like this, and it didn't take long before they were cool with each other. Looks like it's going well, that is great. 

I'm seriously loving that last picture of him in the sweater, just adorable.


----------



## Dicesmom

howsefrau32 said:


> The pictures in the sweater....OMG, he is SOO cute!!! I'm in love! He is adorable.
> 
> That is good, that he is making progress with the dog. I just gave my dog and cat LOTS of praise, and little training treats for both of them and made it a good thing for both of them. We had little training sessions like this, and it didn't take long before they were cool with each other. Looks like it's going well, that is great.
> 
> I'm seriously loving that last picture of him in the sweater, just adorable.



Thanks! He is a spoiled inside cat now! He was pawing at the window,I opened it he realized it was cold and went away from the window Nd latex down somewhere else,lol. He is being signed up for a low cost neuter once this weather clears up and will get his shots, and legs looked at. He's honestly doing so much better with his legs! I have hard wood flooring but when he goes to.the litter box,food and water he can walk better. He spends most of his time sleeping on the couch,and playing with my little sister. I still put him in a large crate at night because I don't fully trust him and my dogs yet and don't want anything to happen to him. But he is now out all day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

WOW! That's amazing progress!


----------



## Dicesmom

Well as I was typing we just had our first accident in the house. He peed on a rug in the kitchen where we pit our boots :/ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Would anyone have a guess on age? I would say around 2-4 he is super playful(he was just laying down on the back of the couch attacking the curtains. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

pkbshrew said:


> WOW! That's amazing progress!


I honestly think a warm comfy bed,food and water has helped a lot with him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

He's probably nervous and unsure of himself there still. Clean up the spot, I swear by plain white vinegar, it's cheap, and it works great, and hot water. Put a litter box near where he went. Maybe he is afraid to use the other litter boxes? That would be my guess, he is not confident enough to go where the other cats are going or feels threatened to go near where they are? Poor little guy, don't give up on him yet. I'm betting you can fix this.


----------



## Dicesmom

It was right in front of the door I can't put a litter box there. I honestly don't think he's fully litter box trained. I feel he is still learning where they are,also. 

In other news my puppy started grooming Smokey this morning,lol. Smokey was not pleased but no hissing or scratching! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Don't know if you can tell in pics but from when I first got him he looks SO much better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Smokey is looking Marvelous!! 
Its amazing what a little special TLC can accomplish!


----------



## Dicesmom

Yes it is! He has been loudly protesting all morning about him not getting fed. When I feed my dogs I usually put food in his bowel. He heard me get the dog situated and went to his bowl. He didn't get any. He started mewowing at me and now everyother person that is awake,lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Going to be a long 50 minute drive,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

He is safe and sound at the shelter(they are doing the low cost spay/neuter) I have to go and get him at 2-3 this afternoon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67

I hope he has a speedy recovery. He looked so handsome with the sweater on!


----------



## Dicesmom

Jetlaya67 said:


> I hope he has a speedy recovery. He looked so handsome with the sweater on!


Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Hope all goes well for Mr Smokey and that he settles in ok back at home.


----------



## Dicesmom

Thank you. The shelter hasn't called yet. I'm going to call them in about 10 minutes,if they don't call me. I hope he settles in quickly here again :/ he looked terrified when I dropped him off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

He's back home. He is still out of it. I have him chilling in his carrier for a few more hours. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754

Oh yay, awesome that he is done and back home!


----------



## emilyatl

He should be back to normal in no time once he sleeps off his sedation. I'm sure you're relieved he's home!


----------



## Dicesmom

emilyatl said:


> He should be back to normal in no time once he sleeps off his sedation. I'm sure you're relieved he's home!


Yes I am! I was more anxious with him then my male dog,lol. I get myself to worked up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

Aww, the recent picture of him is great, he does look much better! I'm so glad the surgery is over and he's home. I hope he has an quick healing. My boys were usually clowning around by the next day and back to normal. He looks like I cat that is loved and content. That just makes me so happy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

How's Smokey doing? Is he awake now?!
He might have his tail in a knot for a little while at you, but it won't be for long!!


----------



## Dicesmom

He's up. He is up and walking around right now. He is still scared but he will hopefully come around.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie

Glad he is up!


----------



## Dicesmom

Just another pic from today 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Ah he's looking sooooo content!!


----------



## Dicesmom

I'm really bummed. My dad said today he doesn't want us to keep Smokey. Smokey and Casey don't get along if they cross paths its horrible. Casey is okay but Smokey does not like other cats. My dad is getting irritated having to make sure they are not too close to each other. Smokey also keeps trying to escape and get outside. I'm weighting my options. Smokey WAS supposed to be a foster. I'm not really finacially steady for another cat and I'm trying to figure out the best for Smokey. I really love him,obviously its just a hard decision  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Also I'm not going to push him out the door ill just look for a financially sound,stable home for him. I've rehomed many foster kitties but this one is hard :/ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom, That is so understandable...
These guys just have a way of wiggling their way into our hearts...
By you helping to get him more socialized, you are giving him so much more of a chance, to find another home...take a look at the write-ups that Marcia has been doing for the cats at AC-Maybe do a super write-up for Smokey!
Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## Dicesmom

I've been watching the thread! I'm in contact with the person who helped with his neuter. We are waiting a couple weeks to see if his hormones level out and see what happens etc. I just have to think about Casey's safety and his safety when making the decision.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom, I know...But its still hard isn't it? 
Maybe Smokey will be adopted by this lady...!
Hugs!


----------



## Dicesmom

So far no one is interested :/ I really think.he will do better in a quieter home. Mine is loud and crazy 24/7. While he is enjoying it better than outside he gets spooked really easy. *sigh* I'm going to keep working with him though!! Don't worry about that! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

He might have a home today *crossing fingers*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

Crossing my fingers too, I hope he finds a good home. If someone would just give him a chance to warm up and get used to a new home, that would be great, instead of just writing him off right away when he isn't super cuddly. I'm hoping for Smokey to get his forever home.


----------



## Dicesmom

Once again it fell through..3 times now twice today. 

Person 1. The dad of the person said no. The person who wanted him lives with there parents. The dad w 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

^^don't know what happened  anyway dad didn't like him and person number two I found through someone and she is way overwhelmed now. People keep dumping cats/kittens in her yard and she is having a hard time adopting those out and doesn't need any others. Very understandable!! Just very sad  he really needs a quieter home. He is so stressed with all the noise. I currently have him upstairs sectioned off. I bring him down when my little siblings are out and he does so much better! He is also doing better with Casey though so I feel he would do okay with other cats if given time and if its done right!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Ps he's thriving upstairs  he has litter boxes and its warmer up here with the heaters  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

*Bummed*

Another potential adopter fell through. I decided it would be a no go. Got a gut feeling that it would be right. He is posted on FB. A lady commented saying they were interested. She said she has a "highly enthused dog". Okay I have a dog,high prey drive, and keep them seperate. Then she admitted her husband wasn't wanting a cat,red flag. She said she has young kids but would try her best to keep them seperate for a while but its up to her husband, second red flag. Then.her husband posts saying "is this thing declawed". Right there I decided no. I responded saying "no, I do not believe in declawing and if you are going to get it done I'm passing on you guys. I also want you both to be 100% . He deserves a nice forever home with both who will love him. 

While the wife seemed nice I would he scare for smokeys safety when he is alone with the husband for 8 plus hours a day. It was just a feeling I had that screamed no. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy

Don't be bummed. I'm glad you saved monkey from what sounds like a stressful home and probably a declawing. Someone better will come along! Keep faith alive!


----------



## NebraskaCat

Probably a wise decision on your part.

Just as a suggestion (it probably wouldn't have helped at all in this case, but just something to keep handy) is to go ahead and explain what declaw is and the ramifications of it to her while you have her on the phone. 

Even informal 5-minute educations can help spread the word about what used to be a very common procedure and why it shouldn't be common anymore.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom,
You sound like you have very good instincts!! 
So glad you trusted them!
You have more than likely saved Smokey from a less than perfect existence...
With what you describe, my own neck hairs starting standing!
Great Save!:thumbup:


----------



## Tiliqua

Yeah - that home doesn't sound good. Good decision to turn them down!


----------



## gizmothecat

I think you did the right thing


----------



## Dicesmom

Thabks guys. He stays in my little sister(9) room and he loves it. He gets her bed and whole room to himself,his own litter box, and gets to have food out most of the time etc. My sister loves him but I'm still waiting to see if an good owner shows up. I'm torn  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Someone is planing on coming all the way down from Chicago(I'm in central Illinois but close to the south end ,3hrs from Chicago) I'm not trying to get my hopes up but it sounds like an awesome family! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

All Paws Crossed for Smoky!
Hope you get a good feeling about this person!!


----------



## howsefrau32

I'm glad you passed on those people too, always listen to your gut. And I like what Jeff said about educating people on exactly what declawing is, however, I know plenty of people who know just what it is and opt to do it anyway. To those kind of people, "stuff" is more important than pain and torture in a living creature. 

I hope you find someone to take him. I didn't realize you were in Illinois, I have family in Springfield. I'd ask them, but they are all up to their ears in cats too  You are such a good person for taking such good care of Smokey. It will all work out. For now, he is safe, and it is working out, and that is a really good thing that you are doing for him.


----------



## Dicesmom

I know how they feel :/ I just had another gorogues stray show up the other day. Way to skittish to get close though. I also had a puppy returned from 3 years ago a week ago :/ she "shed too much"....eer yea,okay compaired to my labs she barely sheds! I don't have a bad feeling about her,yet. Another person messaged me and it also sound like a fabulous home. He would be in there barn to.help with mice control and they have a small fixed female. Seems like a nice set up they have. And he stated Smokey would definitely NOT be declawed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

Lets hope that this is the one. Crossing paws for Smokey.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OK...Waiting on pins and needles here! Any update on Smoky and his potential adopters??


----------



## Dicesmom

10cats2dogs said:


> OK...Waiting on pins and needles here! Any update on Smoky and his potential adopters??


The one from Chicago is not answering me. I'm waiting until tomorrow to see if they still want him. There is one closer to me and he really really wants him! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball

Dicesmom, where are you located at? I'm in Decatur IL and would love to help you find smokey a home. I saw you said you were in Central IL


----------



## Dicesmom

I'm in Strasburg, I'm about 20 minutes from Shelby! That person still has a day but someone from effingham is very interested. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Holding my breath for Smokey over here......


----------



## Dicesmom

liloddball said:


> Dicesmom, where are you located at? I'm in Decatur IL and would love to help you find smokey a home. I saw you said you were in Central IL


I hope you guys are safe! I saw Dtown schools are closing, I'm hoping we do as well! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball

Dicesmom said:


> I hope you guys are safe! I saw Dtown schools are closing, I'm hoping we do as well!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yep I left college early today and picked up my kids early as well..It had only been snowing for about an hour and a half and the roads were so bad and it was a complete white out.  Several people in ditches, even a school bus!! 


If you'd like I can ask around and see if anyone is looking for a cat, barn cat only or indoor cat as well?


----------



## Dicesmom

Roads are nasty here. It usually only takes me 5 minutes to get home from school and it took me 20 today. We just got the call were closed. 

It would depend on the situation/set up for the barn cat/house cat. I will admitt I'm being picky but I'm not sure how it is in Dtown but here some people get cats for bad reasons  I'm hoping the guy from effingham ends up taking him because then I can visit and actually see where he will be living  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball

Yeah people here are shady and can be really mean to cats, but thats anywhere. I'd ask around on my facebook, instead of just asking some random person. I wouldn't ever recommend someone I think would be a terrible cat owner to you. And its okay to be picky..Lol you have that right. You've nursed him back to health and he needs a fabulous furrrrever home.


----------



## liloddball

Just to be clear, hes been neutered and has been given his shots right? Estimate on his age?


----------



## Dicesmom

He was fixed and no shots yet, no idea on age.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

I'm crossing my fingers one of the two will be able to take him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball

Ahhh okay! Im guessing if they neutered him they tested him for FIV right?


----------



## Dicesmom

liloddball said:


> Ahhh okay! Im guessing if they neutered him they tested him for FIV right?


It was through Cole's county animal rescue so I don't think so. I was not ready for a second cat and didn't save up he just showed up and I didn't want to throw him back out. The people interested know he does not have shots etc. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Meeting someone in 15 minutes! It's the one that was really pushing for him. And I found out he went to school with my uncle and was good friends with my uncle and dad(year apart)....small.world! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbycos

good luck !!!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Dicesmom! Hope its a match made in heaven!!
Keep us posted! All Paws Crossed!


----------



## Dicesmom

Were up at the gas station waiting and waiting. He said 20 minutes but roads are crap so I'm hoping that's why there not here yet. We got him out if the carrier because he was driving us nuts,lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Look at him! He's probably wondering, "What's up Mom?"
I hope he gets to be an indoor cat!


----------



## Dicesmom

They loved him!! He will be in there fully insulated/heated garage and during spring has a fenced area to be in. If the weather gets dangerous he will be in the house. They have large dogs in the house. How they were explaining where he will be living and stuff I wanted to go with!!! Sounds better then my house,ha! I got a few last pics of him in the truck. My sister is upset but understands why we can't keep him. It happened with our foster kittens over summer as well. She is pretty good at understanding why we can't keep them all and at 9 years old I'm hoping she grows up remembering all of this and also helps animals. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

I will miss him  he was a great cat but I I'm at my limit of animals. With rehoming him we get to foster what ever cat comes around next though. They even told me they will give updates....I didn't have to ask and I liked that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

HUZZAH HUZZAH HUZZAH for Smokey!


----------



## liloddball

How exciting! Yay for Smokey!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY! Smokey! Great Job Dicesmom! I know, its a bitter sweet feeling...
Wonderful that they offered to do updates!


----------



## emilyatl

Aww, big hug! It's always hard letting them go, but it sounds like he's going to a loving home. And it's awesome that you'll get updates!


----------



## Dicesmom

Thanks guys. I'm hoping for an update soon but don't want to push them....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Congratulations to Smokey. He looked so excited in the car...like he was saying, "Is my forever family here yet? Are they here yet?" I am glad he is going to a home that wants him!


----------



## Dicesmom

Smokey is doing good in his home and has already caught and killed two mice! Seems like he is doing just fine! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Got another up date! 

He is opening up more and is in love with his new home Landis friends with there cat!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32

OMG!!! Not sure how I missed this thread, but am so thrilled for you!!! I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes, LOL, happy tears, and that bittersweet feeling, when you have to let them go. Which is why I am terrible at fostering. I did it once, with a dog, it was so hard. But such a good thing too. 

I could just hug you for helping him. I know he was confused at first, but sounds like he has a better situation, like you said, and doing what he is obviously good at....getting those mousies, LOL! That is so great. I am so happy for you, and happy for Smokey. Did they say if they gave him a new name or were they going to stick with Smokey? 

I have been distracted myself the past week, probably how I missed you, because we have a little lost stray in our house. I am desperately trying to find her owner, if she has one, but I fear she may have been left behind by some people who were renting in my neighborhood  So she has been to the vet, tested negative, and is in my house, around my boys and my dog and doing ok....she will be close to them but hisses at them if they try to nuzzle her, which is all they want to do. But I cannot have 4 cats! I ahve 3 already, so I'm going to try to find her the best home, because she is a sweetheart. My husband slept in the den on the couch last night, because she is so lonely and sad, and she just slept snuggled up next to him all night long. I hope I am lucky enough to find her a good momma, but like you, I will keep her safe and loved until I can find her a great home. 

Thank you for helping Smokey. I am still crying about it....LOL, so happy that you did this for him. You are such a good person.


----------



## Dicesmom

howsefrau32 said:


> OMG!!! Not sure how I missed this thread, but am so thrilled for you!!! I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes, LOL, happy tears, and that bittersweet feeling, when you have to let them go. Which is why I am terrible at fostering. I did it once, with a dog, it was so hard. But such a good thing too.
> 
> I could just hug you for helping him. I know he was confused at first, but sounds like he has a better situation, like you said, and doing what he is obviously good at....getting those mousies, LOL! That is so great. I am so happy for you, and happy for Smokey. Did they say if they gave him a new name or were they going to stick with Smokey?
> 
> I have been distracted myself the past week, probably how I missed you, because we have a little lost stray in our house. I am desperately trying to find her owner, if she has one, but I fear she may have been left behind by some people who were renting in my neighborhood  So she has been to the vet, tested negative, and is in my house, around my boys and my dog and doing ok....she will be close to them but hisses at them if they try to nuzzle her, which is all they want to do. But I cannot have 4 cats! I ahve 3 already, so I'm going to try to find her the best home, because she is a sweetheart. My husband slept in the den on the couch last night, because she is so lonely and sad, and she just slept snuggled up next to him all night long. I hope I am lucky enough to find her a good momma, but like you, I will keep her safe and loved until I can find her a great home.
> 
> Thank you for helping Smokey. I am still crying about it....LOL, so happy that you did this for him. You are such a good person.


Sorry I missed this!! But thank you_ they kept it Smokey. It just fits him and they agreed! It was hard to not keep him but I had to think of what would be best for everyone! I hope you have good luck with the little stray! There was hissing from Smokey at first with Casey. She is so lalala I just want to play and meet new animals. Smokey is/was more reserved and "tip toed" into things! I don't get how people can leave there pets behind  I would never be able to do that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

